# Tamper resistant receptacles



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Not extreme, just code. Embrace the TRs!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Does the IBC define a child care facility? For instance, McDonalds or an airport terminal would likely meet the definition you propose. 

I'd go along with you for Sunday school classrooms, nursery areas, and any preschool area in the church, however.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

It may seem extreme, but looks like the NEC is pretty clear. I also take issue with them, especially in pediatric areas of hospitals.

Don't forget the exceptions, though:



> Exception to (A), (B), and (C): Receptacles in the following
> locations shall not be required to be tamper resistant:
> (1) Receptacles located more than 1.7 m (5 1⁄2 ft) above the
> floor.
> ...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the difference in price is something like $40 per 100. I don't see any issues.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Does the IBC define a child care facility? For instance, McDonalds or an airport terminal would likely meet the definition you propose.
> 
> I'd go along with you for Sunday school classrooms, nursery areas, and any preschool area in the church, however.


It wouldn't matter if another code or document defines the term "child care facility", as the term in defined in the NEC. The NEC definition is the only one that applies.


> 406.2 Definition. Child Care Facility. A building or structure, or portion thereof, for educational, supervisory, or personal care services for more than four children 7 years old or less.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

After more research I find that because of the OBC (Ohio Building Code) it is a non-issue. Thanks for the nudge Marc.

The OBC defines a child care facility as one that provides care for 5 or more children 2-1/2 years of age or younger on a 24-hour basis.

Further, the OBC states in the administrative section that if there is a conflict between the OBC and a referenced standard (such as the NEC) the OBC takes precedence.

Now what gets me is that, in Ohio, even a standard day-care wouldn't require tamper-resistant receptacles in 99 to 100% of the cases because of the 24 hour care provision.:blink:

Thanks for the replies.

Pete


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> MDShunk said:
> 
> 
> > Does the IBC define a child care facility? For instance, McDonalds or an airport terminal would likely meet the definition you propose.
> ...


Sure it matters. That's the grounds for your successful or unsuccessful plea to the plan reviewers and inspectors if there's a contradiction or more permissive language in another adopted model code.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Definition or not, I would put in TRs.

My wife is (actually was; she just recently went on maternity leave) the family ministries pastor at our church. I've helped out with my share of nursery and children's programs. I wish the outlets were TR. It would offer a bit of peace of mind when you see a kid near an outlet with a paper clip. And also, in a church you never have any idea what a specific space will be used for. Foyer one day, child care area the next.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> After more research I find that because of the OBC (Ohio Building Code) it is a non-issue. Thanks for the nudge Marc.
> 
> The OBC defines a child care facility as one that provides care for 5 or more children 2-1/2 years of age or younger on a 24-hour basis.
> 
> ...


So that would leave hospitals, shelters, orphages, gyms and workout facilities, and summer sleep over camps, but leaves out day-care facilities? Weird


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I still don't see why Home Depot is stocking non TR receptacles on display in large quantities, If they are not code for all residences, it should say on the box "not for residential use" on the non TR boxes.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

dronai said:


> I still don't see why Home Depot is stocking non TR receptacles on display in large quantities, If they are not code for all residences, it should say on the box "not for residential use" on the non TR boxes.


What is worse is, they are stocking so many TR receptacles here in Indy but they are not required here. It is annoying to go in to buy some devices and cant find a standard resi grade receptacle.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

btharmy said:


> What is worse is, they are stocking so many TR receptacles here in Indy but they are not required here. It is annoying to go in to buy some devices and cant find a standard resi grade receptacle.


 A lot of people are installing the non TR type and getting called on it.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

wildleg said:


> the difference in price is something like $40 per 100. I don't see any issues.


Its pretty much all I install now. Not worth it keep non-TR stocked in the truck.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

mdnitedrftr said:


> Its pretty much all I install now. Not worth it keep non-TR stocked in the truck.


Pretty much what I do. I have a box of non-TR resi grade in the truck to burn up. We have a pile in the shop and it is a pain in the butt to try to get rid of the things now.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

dronai said:


> I still don't see why Home Depot is stocking non TR receptacles on display in large quantities, If they are not code for all residences, it should say on the box "not for residential use" on the non TR boxes.


I'm glad they still sell them. :thumbsup:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Big Box Retail is trying to blow out their old stock, too.

That's all that's happening.

TR -- child proof -- receptacles make absolutely no sense in most locations.

Sane adults don't stick paper clips into the hot slot.

TR units did, however, help to stave off the import of Asian trims...

If you can look past the fact that the big NEMA players are producing their trims in China as we type. (!):laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ive gotten to the point that i just use them everywhere unless instructed not to. some times you have to ask, such as old people with no sign of grand kids.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> With respect to 406.12(C)...
> 
> _*406.12 Tamper-Resistant Receptacles.* Tamper-resistant
> receptacles shall be installed as specified in 406.12(A)
> ...


Rightly...or wrongly, the code infers...demands that even just simple replacement receptacles be tamper resistant. It is that important.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Sure it matters.  That's the grounds for your successful or unsuccessful plea to the plan reviewers and inspectors if there's a contradiction or more permissive language in another adopted model code.


If the term is defined in the NEC, then no other definition applies.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> If the term is defined in the NEC, then no other definition applies.


I sincerely wish that were true here in Ohio. The administrative section of the Ohio Building Code clearly states that when a conflict arises between the OBC and a referenced standard the OBC wins.

Pete


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It would be tragic if a child suffered a burn or a shock from a receptacle outlet and they were prevented that day from getting the two or three hundred various vaccines the medical establishment pushes on them. Tragic. 

I could even envision a situation where such an injury to a baby might even prevent them from using an Ipad that day. My God. How awful.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> If the term is defined in the NEC, then no other definition applies.


lol. As the kids say... "And then you woke up".


----------

